# Need Help with 704 painting



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok so after tediously stripping my 704 down and stripping the old finish and sanding and prepping I began. I used an acid etch primer..blah blah and got color on the reel.so long story short I ended up with paint I could scratch off like a lottery ticket 
Well I want to use this thing soon so does anyone have a suggestion or know a powder coater that wont kill my billfold?? Im in panama city and can ship the bare housing and rotor cup .:wallbash:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

thereelguy850 said:


> Well I want to use this thing soon so does anyone have a suggestion or know a powder coater that wont kill my billfold??


If you find a powder coater that doesn't charge a ton per reel could you PM me his name/number? I have a stripped Daiwa B400 & a stripped 302 both waiting for paint but I don't wanna break the bank getting them done.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

What did you use


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Call me..850 376 4908


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Tha fish..you know you get what you pay for brotha..never see a 299 sprayglo paint job at a car show..lol


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Will be contacting you today. Thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

IDK who pompanoJoe uses but I believe its duracote? It bonded very well and looks awesome!!!!


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Cajun send me a pm


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

sent


----------

